
Property Is Only Another Name for Monopoly - bobbiechen
https://academic.oup.com/jla/article/9/1/51/3572441
======
stevenalowe
As if real property’s value to an individual is only money. My hovel may be
priceless to me because of the memories within. This proposal ties an estimate
of economic value with an obligation to sell which strikes me as immoral, a
back-door to even more legal thievery. The idea is interesting and
superficially attractive - it appears to be a clever and strong incentive to
estimate more accurately - but ignores non monetary value and could easily be
abused.

